# TANK REDO...opinions



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

BEFORE 
http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... current=My tank.jpg

AFTER 




this my updated mbuna tank. i tried to make my tank resemble lake malawi as i could. if you have a youtube acount please leave me a comment as well.

6 F2 yellow labs 
4 yellowfin acei

the cynotilapia white top hara will be place in this tank soon when they reach 2 inch. a cyrtocara moorii will also be place in this tank soon.

Filter- Marineland C-360 and 828 Jebo Canister 
Heater- Lifetech 300w 
Background- Black 
Substrate- Silica sand 
Temperature- 78-82degree 
Food- New Life Specturm

here is another video of my growout mbuna tank


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice set-up... i wasn't able to view your first link... it is protected.. other than that, fish look good.

nice job


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

...ditto...on the no-go-show-viewing of the Befo.. :lol:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

you guys think i need more rocks? trying to leave the middle open.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

looks good like it is!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i think you should leave the middle open too... i did the same layout(kinda) as you, but with limestone... i left the middle open a little bit also... looking through websites, youtube, etc.. of lake malawi, there seems to be rocks all over the place... so maybe adding 1 or 2 flatter roacks on the floor in the middle might work... or add 1 or 2 more rocks to each side, but i like your setup if you leave it alone also...

here is my tank... still tweaking a bit till i really like the setup... i might get a couple more rocks too, but who knows.










i had taken the pic just as i finished the rock work, that is why the tank is cloudy, but you'll get the idea...


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

the first link is broken

try this

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... Mytank.jpg


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*venustus19*
very NICE. yeah i am thinking of adding one or two more pieces to the side. my greatest concern is that i dont have an eggcrate.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*jcushing*
thanks! sorry eveyone.

_*if you guys want to see what my tank before looks like ...here it is*_

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... Mytank.jpg


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

many people on here say you don't need eggcrate... that if you stack your rocks good enough, they won't fall... i agree to some extent, but the amount of money in your tank, why not spend the extra $10 and get some eggcrate... i don't know if if really helps or not, but i know for a fact that it won't hurt, so i did it.


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

Much improved...and a chilled tune to go with the vid :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

thank guys. this tank is fully stock now. 20 yellow labs, 4 acei, 6 white top hara, 1 demasoni and 1 c moori.


----------

